# Jostaberries?



## deboard (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone planted any of these and/or made wine with them? I have been looking for a few plants for wine making (besides some grape vines). Jostaberries are a cross between a goose berry and a black currant.


----------



## Mud (Jan 25, 2010)

Jostaberry plants grow very large and the taste is less than stellar, in my opinion. I prefer a black currant any day. Bet you could put a black currant and a gooseberry in a similar space, and have more options when you were done.

-fruit gardener Mud


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2010)

Never seen or tasted one myself. Like Mud my favrite is Black Currant and last year I planted 18 blck Currant bushes and hope they take and do well. That wine is a staple in my household and I took best fruit wine in Ct. with it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm and amoving but a bit bleary eyed. (Oh, Port will do that after a few glasses late at night) At first I thought it said Rastaberries... Bob Marley would be proud LOL


----------



## deboard (Jan 26, 2010)

Wade, I had been planning on planting some black currants after reading some of your posts about them. I think that's what I will end up doing now anyways, but I saw the jostaberry and couldn't resist the wine blend names - Josta Noir, Josta Sauvignon, ....

Anyways, I kinda thought the berries looked big, and I never saw any mention of josta wine, but I thought I'd ask. Think I'll stick to currants.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

OK, bigger isnt always better! Please tell me I just didnt say that!


----------



## Mud (Jan 26, 2010)

It's only a problem if your wife tells you that, Wade. In a comforting manner.  

Something else to consider if space is an issue is that currant juice can be purchased, but gooseberry anything is unavailable commercially. That's why I planted gooseberries.


----------



## deboard (Jan 26, 2010)

My current plan is to plant some grapevines, probably norton/cynthiana, and I'd like to get a few berry bushes in as well. Black currants are definitely in there, but I have room for gooseberries as well. It may come down to what I can find locally to plant! I have some blueberries that I planted last year, hopefully they will produce some either this year or next. 

Vintner's harvest makes a gooseberry fruit wine base, my brother just bought one.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

Not true Mud, Vintners Harvest Wine bases (which are very good) sells them at just about every wine supply store! I havent tried that one yet but must say that almost all of them are awesome.


----------



## Mud (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome. I could kiss you guys. When my plants went in I was thinking of making preserves, syrup, wine, and some other stuff. Most of that you want berries for. The LHBS stocks only a few Vintner's Harvest bases. Never crossed my mind to ask what other types they could order.

I'm going to start a gooseberry wine the day my daughter is born.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

That sounds cool. most of them youll want a Fermenting bag for because they have the juice and fruit in them. The only one so far of the ones Ive done that didnt have fruit in there was the Black Currant. They have a recipe right on the can to make a 3 or 5 gallon batch with, go with the 3 or use 2 cans per 6 gallon. Watch out on the water and sugar additions though because they seem to be off a bit, too much sugar and too much water for some reason unless they are like me and design each recipe to make more then 6 gallons for topping off reasons afterwards.


----------



## Mud (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool. Thanks wade. I'll probably do 3.5 gallons or so, for topping off like you said.


----------

